# su geht nicht (ging noch nie)

## Borg

Hi,

langsam nervt es mich echt. Auf meiner Gentoo-Maschine funktioniert ein "su" bzw. ein "su root" nicht. Ich bekomme immer "Permission denied". Ich kann es mir nicht erklären. Gibt es in Gentoo irgendeinde Standardsicherheitseinstellung, die ein su auf root verbietet? Könnte ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen.

Mich nervt es nur, immer nur für z.B. ein "make install" auf eine normale Konsole zu wechseln und mich als root einzuloggen.

Habt ihr eine Idee woran es liegen könnte?

----------

## Headhunter123

Juhu ! endlich kann ICH mal jemandem helfen  :Laughing: 

Dein User muss Mitglied der Gruppe wheel sein, allen anderen ist es verboten su auszuführen !

----------

## Henning

Hi,

also bei mir funktioniert das problemlos, wenn bei der Userid, von der aus ich das su aufrufen möchte, die Gruppe 'wheel' eingetragen habe.

Das steht auch so in der Installationsanleitung. Hast du doch selbstverständlich gelesen und befolgt, oder etwa nicht ??????

Gruß Henning

----------

## Henning

Na da war ich ja wohl einen Mausklick zu spät, grins ....

Na DSL hat halt eine geweisse Latenzzeit.

----------

## Headhunter123

hab auch DSL  :Smile: 

----------

## Borg

Installationsanleitung lesen? Wer macht denn sowas  :Very Happy: ?

Vielen vielen Dank. Damit wäre das Problem gelöst!

----------

## Deever

 *Quote:*   

> Installationsanleitung lesen? Wer macht denn sowas  ?

 

Einer der mit gentoo wirklich was anfangen kann.

Ausserdem wurde dieses thema schon 100mal hier besprochen...

*scnr*

dev

----------

## Borg

Tschuldigung, aber ich habe nochmal nachgesehen. In der Installationsanleitung die ich benutzt habe, stand es nicht drin. Meine Referenz ist http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/build.xml.

 *Quote:*   

> Einer der mit gentoo wirklich was anfangen kann.

 

sehe ich als Beleidigung an. Vielleicht hast du Recht und ich wäre besser bei LFS geblieben. Dort etwas zum Laufen zu bekommen ist (auch mit Hint) zwar etwas umständlich und kompliziert (najaa ein wenig in den Makefiles und Sourcen rumgefuscht und schon läuft es), aber die Performance ist deutlich spürbar.

Egal. Ich möchte jetzt keinen Flamewar anzetteln.

*scnr*  :Wink: 

----------

## kannX

Also im Gentoo-FAQ steht die "su-wheel" Sache drinn (sogar auf Deutsch), in der Installationsanleitung habe ich es nicht gefunden (in der 1.2er Anleitung war es aber meines Wissens enthalten).

Es stimmt das das Thema schon zig mal im Forum durchgekaut wurde, aber eine Suche mit dem Keywort "su" würde fehlschlagen da Wörter mit weniger als 3 Zeichen ignoriert werden.

----------

## Beforegod

Das das Thema

a)auf gentoo.org und gentoo.de behandelt wird

b)in der Gentoo Forums FAQ beschreiben wird

c) zigmal besprochen worden ist

brauche ich nicht zu erwähnen.

Und man sollte sich auch nicht zu bequem sein mal eine Installationsanleitung zu lesen (wofür werden sie sonst geschrieben und von anderen ÜBersetzt usw.)

Da ich solchen Diskussionen auch leid bin, werden in Zukunft alle Beiträge die sich mit su Problemen beschäftigen geschlossen und darauf verwiesen die Suchen Funktion zu verwenden!

MfG

BG

----------

## Borg

Ich glaube ich hätte besser in einem anderen Forum oder per IRC gefragt.

 *Quote:*   

> und darauf verwiesen die Suchen Funktion zu verwenden

 

Für wie bescheuert hälst du mich? Dummerweise besteht "su" nur aus 2 Zeichen. Deshalb hat in diesem Fall die Suche nicht funktioniert. Normalerweise lese ich auch immer FAQs. Nur nachdem ich per Google (ausnahmsweise - tritt sonst nie auf) auch nichts gefunden habe und ich dachte, dass die entsprechenden FAQs (wie es sonst immer der Fall ist) in Google unter entsprechenden Stichworten auffindbar sind, dachte ich das wäre ein lokales Problem. Und nochmal: In der Installationsanleitung steht es nicht (wie von anderer Seite bereits bestätigt wurde).

Aber Schluss aus. Ich habe einfach keine Lust mehr hier zu posten, da man mich hier sowieso nur runter macht. Das lasse ich mir nicht bieten.

----------

## Beforegod

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Für wie bescheuert hälst du mich?
> 
> 

 

Ich halte Dich nicht für bescheuert, was soll der Quatsch.

Das soll auch kein persönlicher Angriff oder sonstwas werden.

Ich verstehe auch nicht warum Du jetzt so ausflippst!

Ich muss auch schauen das man hier nicht alles zuposted mit Fragen die sich schon längst geklärt haben und auch schon offiziell in eine FAQ verewigt haben.

Und komischerweise schaffen es andere Benutzer auch sich vorher zu informieren und gezielt zu suchen.

----------

## Borg

Gut. Ich sehe ein, dass ich nach erfolgloser Suche bei Google voreilig gehandelt habe und wild drauflos gepostet habe. Ich entschuldige mich hiermit vielmals dafür und werde ab sofort (wie ich es sonst immer tue) die FAQs lesen.

 *Quote:*   

> Und komischerweise schaffen es andere Benutzer auch sich vorher zu informieren und gezielt zu suchen.

 

Deshalb wurde das Thema hier auch schon 1000 Mal durchgekaut  :Very Happy: .

*scnr*  :Wink: 

----------

## Beforegod

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Zitat:
> 
> Und komischerweise schaffen es andere Benutzer auch sich vorher zu informieren und gezielt zu suchen.
> ...

 

Und genau deswegen ist es manchmal nervig  :Wink: 

Aber Schwamm drüber..

Die Sache ist gegessen und ich habe schonmal mit dem Admin dieses Boards geredet zwecks der Suchfunktion (das man auch su suchen kann)  :Wink: 

----------

